# Eingabe auf Richtigkeit überprüfen



## matzseesi (13. März 2004)

Hi Leute

Also, stellt euch vor ich habe eine Variable $count.='12a';
Diese wurde zuvor von einem Formular gefüttert.

Ich möchte nun überprüfen ob in dieser Variable nur Zahlen sind oder auch ein Buchstabe vorkommt.

Das Problem ist, es dürfen nur Zahlen drinstehen. Bei einem Buchstaben soll ein Fehler ausgegeben werden.

Mit Javascript möcht ich das nicht überprüfen, da die Umstände es anders erfordern.

Wie kann ich den Inhalt einer Variable sozusagen durchzählen und dann jedes Zeichen auf Zahl oder Char überprüfen.

Eine Idee hät ich da mit dem Befehl chr(ASCII) kann ich überprüfen ob die der String von ASCCI 48 - 57 (0-9) geht aber wie geh ich den String durch?

Grüße Posseidon


----------



## Chino (13. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von matzseesi _
> *Wie kann ich den Inhalt einer Variable sozusagen durchzählen und dann jedes Zeichen auf Zahl oder Char überprüfen.*


 Mittels Reguläre Ausdrücke lässt sich sowas einfach überprüfen.

Lies Dir doch einfach das Tutorial von Tim Comanns durch. Das findest Du hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials142738.html


----------



## matzseesi (13. März 2004)

*danke*

Danke hat funktioniert!

mit folgender Funktion hab ich das Problem gelöst


```
function checkchar($char)
 {
  if (ereg ("[a-zA-Z]",$char))
  {
   $error = '1';
   return $error;
  }
 }
```

Grüße Posseidon


----------

